# Super tiger retic just laid



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

My wife and i are very happy people as our female super tiger laid 32 eggs for us on Sunday morning.



















Below is Dad he is a citreon tiger.........................










This is mum just before laying................










Can't tell you how happy we are. We are hoping for tigers, supers, citreon tigers and citreon super tigers, waiting is going to kill us!!!!!!!!!!!!!

: victory:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

congrats bet your excited :2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats, are you going to incubate them or leave her to it?


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

I am incubating myself couldn't chance it!
I filled an under the counter fridge and a large poly box lol!!!!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it hard work getting the eggs off of her?


----------



## Eyeballpaul (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't wait to see what happens!!!!!!!

Paul


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

Jczreptiles said:


> Is it hard work getting the eggs off of her?


Not too bad. She did strike out once but was mostly calm, I had a friend come around and help me:notworthy:


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

excellent stuff bet your well chuffed!! must admit i'm not looking forward to pulling eggs of from the rocks lol!!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Congrats, you much be well chuffed.

Great looking snakes too, how big is the female she looks massive


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

burmman said:


> excellent stuff bet your well chuffed!! must admit i'm not looking forward to pulling eggs of from the rocks lol!!


Yeah! good luck with that one lol


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

☠c.moore☠;5429513 said:


> Congrats, you much be well chuffed.
> 
> Great looking snakes too, how big is the female she looks massive


Thanks, The female is 16ft.


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

Congratulations guys...good luck!! :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

thats a clutch and a half !!!
huge congrats mate


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Bugger me!

She's a big momma! 

Well done you.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

well done, keep us updated!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

What is the biggest Retic clutch recorded?


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

Jczreptiles said:


> What is the biggest Retic clutch recorded?


Not sure actually! I know they can have much larger clutches than mine had though, although for a first time laying i believe it is a decent sized clutch of eggs.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

what size is she


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*retic*

congrats guys!
what a good looking clutch. 
great pics too, you should put them on the snake pics section, get more people on there.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

kingball said:


> what size is she


 
he said 16ft above.

good luck with the eggs


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats mate and good luck with the eggs


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

awww really happy for you  can't wait for our little tiger and super tiger to breed


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments


----------



## Eyeballpaul (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright mate, good news i just got the go ahead from her indoors to have a pair of retics from you any chance you can let me have some prices etc......

Paul


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

I will keep you in mind but hold on until they hatch. I don't want to promise anything i can't deliver.

Ian


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

congratulations!
Hopefully some stunning little babies on their way by the look of things


----------



## hodgkinson (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks, the suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------

